# SAUDI ARABIA - Stadium and Arena Development News



## bieber (Mar 3, 2012)

We know that there are many architects working on these 11 stadiums : Populous, GMP, HKS. Who are the other one? Each architect should work on 4 stadiums, and we should have an output of 4 x 11 stadiums = 44 design ! amazing?!!


----------



## bieber (Mar 3, 2012)

Nine contracting groups were invited to submit bids, with a select list for each stadium. The bids will be opened privately.

Contractors invited to bid:

Medina
•El-Seif Engineering & Contracting (local)/Bam (Netherlands) •Nesma & Partners (local)/Salini Impregilo (Italy) •Saudi Binladin Group (SBG) (local)/Eiffage (France)

Qassim
•El-Seif Engineering & Contracting/Bam
•SBG/Eiffage
•Nesma & Partners/Salini Impregilo

Dammam
•Nasser al-Hajri (local)/Vinci (France)
•Bouygues (France)/Almabani (local)/Al-Rushaid Construction Company (local) •Al-Muhaideb Trading & Contracting (local)/Six Construct (Belgium)

Asir
•Vinci/Nasser al-Hajiri
•Baytur (Turkey)/Clark Construction (US) •Besix/Al-Muhaideb Trading & Contracting

Tabuk
•SBG/Eiffage
•Consolidated Contractors Company (CCC) (Athens-based)/Strabag (Austria) •Samsung C&T (South Korea)/Azmeel Contracting (local)

Hail
•CCC/Strabag
•Baytur/Clark Construction
•Nesma & Partners/Salini Impregilo

Arar
•SBG/Eiffage
•CCC/Strabag
•Bouygues/Al-Rushaid Construction Company/Almabani (local) •Baytur/Clark Construction

Jizan
•Vinci/Nasser al-Hajiri
•Bouygues/Al-Rushaid Construction Company/Almabani •Nesma & Partners/Salini Impregilo •Sixco/Al-Muhaideb Trading & Contracting

Najran
•El-Seif Engineering & Contracting/Bam
•SBG/Eiffage
•CCC/Strabag
•Samsung C&T/Azmeel Contracting

Baha
•CCC/Strabag
•Samsung C&T/Azmeel Contracting
•Vinci/Nasser al-Hajiri

Al-Jouf
•El-Seif Engineering & Contracting/Bam
•SBG/Eiffage
•CCC/Strabag
•Bouygues/Al-Rushaid Construction Company/Almabani •Nesma & Partners/Salini Impregilo

The bidders have been asked to submit their rates for work as Aramco has fast-tracked the scheme and the final designs have yet to be completed. The oil company had earlier been planning to tender the work in November.

Aramco is currently evaluating bids from project management firms.

Project management bidders are understood to include:
•Dar al-Handasah (Lebanon)
•Faithful & Gould (UK)
•Hill International (US)
•Jacobs (US)
•SNC Lavalin (Canada)
•WorleyParsons (Australia)

It is understood that Aramco intends to appoint four firms to manage the construction of the 11 stadiums.

Three of the selected companies will manage the development of three stadiums each and a fourth firm will manage the construction of two stadiums.

The stadiums are expected to cost at least $400m each to build, meaning the overall programme will cost more than $4.4bn. The contractors have been asked to bid for all the stadiums, with a maximum of two awarded to each company. The 18-month deals will be due for completion in June 2016.

Aramco is building the stadiums as part of a King Abdullah Programme to improve sports facilities in the kingdom.

http://www.meed.com/sectors/constru...ctors-bid-for-aramco-stadiums/3196522.article


----------



## bieber (Mar 3, 2012)

Structural Engineering
Introduction to scope and programme of concept
studies
In accordance with the agreed scope and programme
of deliverables, the studies undertaken during this 80%
concept stage have been to develop the initial option studies
commenced at 40% concept stage for structural, geotechnical
and fire engineering; roof, façade, podium, bowl, substructure,
structural stability concept and strategy, structural codes and
design criteria, outline structural performance criteria, review
of construction materials and options, initial framing study:
Roof, superstructure, bowl and podium.
The 80% concept stage design has also responded to
preliminary comments and feedback from the Aramco Audit
team.
The roof/façade studies have been developed to include
consideration of the interface with the bowl/frame and
a review of implications on the bowl superstructure and
foundations.
The 80% report includes draft concept plans and sections
in accordance with the agreed scope and programme of
deliverables. These can be found in Appendix A of this report.
The 100% issue will deliver a final concept stage report
which will include final concept stage plans and sections
in accordance with the agreed scope and programme of
deliverables.
Introduction to organisation of this subsection of the
report
This section of the Stage C report provides an engineering
description of the prototype bowl design and is organised
under the following headings;
• Structural Component and Material Choices
• Description of Structural Systems
• Integration of Roof Structure
• Preliminary Constructability Review
Structural Component and Material Choices
It has been established from the design philosophy that
the approach adopted for the bowl design is to generically
consider all options and allow a design that could
accommodate any of them spatially and not rule any out.
There is a range of possible material choices for the various
structural systems around the stadium. The potential options
and combinations cascades down into selection of specific
elements (column, beams, etc).
The table in Appendix B provides a review and summary of
the options considered for the bowl design and includes an
indication of the preferred selection for the prototype bowl
design.
The preferences to emerge from the materiality study are
summarised on the key sections below. Further commentary
and discussion of the solutions will follow in the final stage of
the Stage C submission.
The additional considerations that have led to the preferences
selected above include;
• Saudi Aramco advice from the 40% Concept submission
suggested that use of precast concrete elements to the
large upper tier rakers to the North, South, and East
stands will be complex to construct.
• Saudi Aramco advice from the 40% Concept submission
suggested that the long (approx. ) 18m precast columns
to the rear of the North and South stands will be
complex to construct.
• Pre-cast is being explored quite strongly with potential
for high gains on speed; however developing
architecture is not making it an easy obvious solution,
with aspects such as transfer structures and concourse
level at the East stand for Damman quite awkward;
• It will be difficult to wholly confirm a pre-cast solution
at the podium in the absence of detailed knowledge of
construction crane and mobile equipment loadings on
the podium slab;
• A pre-cast solution at the podium is a possibility and
requires supplementary checks for structural integrity.
Precast concrete in high seismic regions typically
requires more complex detailing of joints.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

According to this article at en-maktoob.news.yahoo.com, it looks like King Abdullah's grand plan has been shelved.

Saudi Arabia's plans to dramatically increase the size and scope of the association football stadiums across the country have been "shelved" because of the impact of falling oil prices. The plan went ahead in July of 2014, tendering was in process by the following November, but King Abdullah's death last January put this plan on hold.

It is said that they're now led to believe only two of the eleven planned new stadiums will be developed — one in Dammam, and one in either Mecca or Medina. The main export of Saudi Arabia, oil, is nearly 50% cheaper now than it was this time last year; that would be another reason for this dramatic shift in stadium policy.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Riyadh , King Saud University Stadium , 22,000 , 2014*











If you want to see a lot of Stadiums pictures , Please visit below URL.


cafe.daum.net/stade/Saudi Arabia


----------

